# A different kind of cat's prayer



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm not sure if this poem has been posted before - but I found it on a breeders page and I really liked it. I've never seen it anywhere else - and it just touched my heart.

A Cat's Prayer

I ask for the privilege of not being born...
not to be born until you can assure 
me of a home and a master to protect me,
and the right to live as long as I am
physically able to enjoy life...
not to be born until my body is 
precious and men ceased to
exploit it because it is cheap and
pleantiful.

-Author Unknown


----------

